# ZYB - Zyber Holdings



## Trader Paul (9 May 2010)

Hi folks,

DUO ..... has another gold drilling program scheduled for this month
and has recently announced a spin-off of its uranium interests ..... 

..... figure we will hear a lot more about uranium and nuclear power generation generally,
over the next few weeks, particularly in UK/Western Europe, early in June.

have a great week

     paul



=====


----------



## springhill (27 June 2012)

*Re: DUO - Dourado Resources*

No update on DUO for 2 years.

DUO has 4 main projects. Latest news for all of them as follows.

*SABBATH
*http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120522/pdf/426dclwst4hvcg.pdf

The Sabbath deposit has a Measured Mineral Resource of 145,000 tonnes at 2.21 g/t Au identified by Au Mining Pty Ltd in 2002-2003. The resource estimation was completed by Cercare and Associates Pty Ltd. The resource is based on 19 Reverse Circulation (723 metres) and 36 Air Core (981 metres) drill holes along with 45 lines of surface earth-saw trenches. The lower grade cut for block estimation was 1g/t Au and a 10 g/t Au upper cut was used in the resource estimation. Preliminary pit optimisations identified 50,000 tonnes at 3.5 g/t Au
After the resource and drilling database for Sabbath was reviewed a drilling program was planned to investigate several areas open along strike, down dip and parallel to the identified mineralisation.

● Assays from the first 9 RC holes confirm extensions of the Sabbath mineralisation along strike and down dip.
● The RC programme was designed to extend the known mineralization and to cover the Mining Lease. To date a total of 49 holes have been completed of the 114 hole program for 5,981 metres
● Holes 12sbrc001 and 12sbrc002 confirm that mineralisation at Sabbath extends further south along strike by 150m and down dip by 30m from the southernmost resource section line.
● Hole 12sbrc009 has extended mineralisation in the north of Sabbath another 30m down dip.
● The remaining drill holes of the program are being assayed as 3m composites.



*BARRAMBIE
*http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120514/pdf/4267d19zgqmm18.pdf

To date a total of 103 shallow auger samples have been taken over 8 lines across the tenements
Soil geochemical values up to 58ppb Au, 248ppm Cu, 805ppm Pb and 43ppm Zn as well as 416ppm As and 765ppm Ba were returned
Current work using comparative geochemistry, geophysics and geology has identified new target areas
A RAB drill program will be designed to test areas where there are significant anomalies and geological features.

*GARDEN GULLY
*http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120508/pdf/4263zp5y73m3gk.pdf

● To date a total of 308 surface samples have been taken over 16 lines across the tenement
● Soil geochemical values up to 6.5 ppb Au, 30 ppm Cu, 25.7ppm Pb and 158ppm Zn as well as 33.8ppm As and 920 ppm Ba were returned
● Current work using comparative geochemistry, geophysics and geology has identified significant new target areas
● Some targets are coincident with geological boundaries and radiometric or magnetic anomalies, others are extensions of known geochemical anomalies or areas of geological interest
● A RAB drill program will be designed to test areas where there are significant anomalies and geological features.

*MOOLOOGOOL/DIAMOND WELL
*http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120312/pdf/424yj9l54vp583.pdf

• The Company has over the past months been painstakingly building an exploration model to explore what it believes to be prospective zones of potential mineralization.
• The process utilised comparative geochemistry, geophysics and geology to identified significant further new target areas.
• The development of these new targets is the result of utilising a number of exploration techniques. Some are the result of coincident geological boundaries and radiometric or magnetic anomalies others are extensions of known geochemical anomalies or areas of geological interest.
• The targets cover 10 tenements and will be initially investigated by soil and drainage sampling.
• This sampling program will comprise 4330 soil sample for 216 line kilometres, as well as 15 drainage samples together with geological mapping and scintillometer readings.


Exploration target interpretation has been based on the following criteria:
• coincident geological boundaries and radiometric anomalies, particularly for uranium
• coincident geological boundaries and magnetic anomalies (both high and low responses)
• extensions of known geochemical (copper, lead, zinc and gold) anomalies
• areas of geological interest such as fault or dyke structures
• area of recorded uranium occurrence




There is also a research report on DUO released in January
http://www.dourado.com.au/announcements/RMResearch-DUO-20120116.pdf

DUO also has 27m shares in Eclipse Uranium, for a value of $2.025m
DUO market cap is approx $20m

Disc: holding some options.


----------



## springhill (28 June 2012)

*Re: DUO - Dourado Resources*

DUO release first stage Sabbath results
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120628/pdf/42734n6x8vpjsw.pdf

HIGHLIGHTS
The first stage of the 14,000 metre Reverse Circulation (RC) drilling program has been completed.

49 holes (of the 114 hole program) have been successfully drilled for a total of 5,981 metres to date.

Assays range from 0.43 g/t Au in hole 12SBRC004 to 5.52 g/t Au in hole 12SBRC002 for 1 metre samples and 0.40 g/t Au in hole 12SBRC043 to 3.42 g/t Au in hole 12SBRC048 for 3 metre composites. See table 1.

Mineralisation to the north of the original optimised pit has been discovered in holes 12SBRC009, 12SBRC030, 12SBRC031 and 12SBRC032. This should extend the strike length of the Sabbath orebody by at least 250m.

Composite assays from holes 12SBRC043, 12SBRC044 and 12SBRC045 confirm there are previously unknown mineralised areas in the eastern part of the tenement.

Stage two of the program is planned to commence in July.


----------



## springhill (1 July 2012)

*Re: DUO - Dourado Resources*

DUO announced that it will be undertaking a Share Purchase Plan to allow all shareholders the opportunity to acquire up to $15,000 worth of shares in the Company at the lesser of:
1. 7.5 cents per share; and
2. a 20% discount to the market price of the Company’s shares on the 5 trading days prior to issue of the Share Purchase Plan shares.
All shareholders of the Company as at 28 June 2012 will be entitled to participate in the Share Purchase Plan.
The Company is also pleased to announce that it has entered into an underwriting agreement for the SPP with Eclipse Uranium Limited. The Company is a major shareholder in Eclipse having vended the Company’s Northern Territory tenement portfolio to Eclipse as part of the Eclipse IPO.
Eclipse will underwrite the SPP for a maximum amount of $600,000. In consideration for providing the underwriting of the SPP, Eclipse will receive a 5% commission on all funds raised from the SPP.
Eclipse has also agreed to provide the Company with a draw-down loan facility of up to $600,000 to enable the Company to meet its short-term exploration expenditure requirements with regards to its gold and copper
projects, particularly the Mooloogool/Diamond Well Project and the Sabbath/Garden Gully Projects and to finalise the acquisition of a royalty interest over the Sabbath Project.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120629/pdf/4274mk5x5xt59g.pdf


----------



## springhill (12 July 2012)

*Re: DUO - Dourado Resources*

GRANTING OF TENEMENTS
Dourado Resources Ltd (“DUO” or “the Company”) is pleased to provide the market with an update of exploration activities on its Garden Gully/Sabbath and Mooloogool projects.

HIGHLIGHTS
*Garden Gully*
• 3 tenements have been granted, the Garden Gully package now comprises 12 granted tenements and 7 applications
• Geophysical, geochemical and geological information has identified 10 exploration targets for further work
• An additional RAB and RC drilling program is planned to cover all target areas and regional auger drilling will be completed over the remaining tenement areas 
*Sabbath*
• The first phase of RC drilling (49 holes) on the Sabbath lease is now complete and the second stage is currently underway
• A total of 5,981 metres have been drilled to date
• Stage two comprises 29 drill holes for 3,500 metres
• Results to date indicate that the original optimised pit areas will be extended further south and deeper *Mooloogool/Diamond Well*
• Two additional tenements have now been granted
• This brings the exploration portfolio to 13 granted tenements 
• Geophysical TEM (Time Domain Electro-Magnetic) surveys are planned for the southern tenements and quotes are currently being sought from Fugro Airborne Services Pty Ltd and GPX Surveys Pty Ltd
• The TEM survey is expected to highlight areas of prospective ground containing electromagnetic conductors such as sulphides relating to VMS-style or shear/fault-hosted base metal deposits


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

*Re: DUO - Dourado Resources*

Dourado Resources Ltd has established an alliance between the Company and prominent Melbourne based financial services firm, Lateral Thinking Pty Ltd (“Lateral Thinking”).
After a period of due diligence, Lateral Thinking has entered into an agreement to arrange a $250,000 placement in the Company and promote Dourado and its prospective projects on the east coast of Australia.
Lateral Thinking is an established financial services firm founded by Paul Huggins in 1990. Mr Huggins has 29 years’ experience in the industry and has a diversified understanding of the equities market. He is the founder of the Financial Services firm Momentum Wealth Management.
Dourado is confident the alliance with Mr Huggins and Lateral Thinking will greatly enhance the exposure of the Company and most notably increase its presence on the east coast of Australia.

The Company is also undertaking a Share Purchase Plan (“SPP”) to allow all shareholders the opportunity to acquire up to $15,000 worth of shares in the company at the lesser of:
1. 7.5 cents per share; and
2. a 20% discount to the market price of the Company’s shares on the 5 trading days prior to issue of the Share Purchase Plan shares.
All shareholders of the Company as at 28 June 2012 will be entitled to participate in the Share Purchase Plan.
The Company has also entered into an underwriting agreement for the SPP with Eclipse Metals Ltd (ASX: EPM) (“Eclipse”). The Company is a major shareholder in Eclipse having vended the Company’s Northern Territory tenement portfolio to Eclipse as part of the Eclipse IPO.
Eclipse will underwrite the SPP for a maximum amount of $600,000. In consideration for providing the underwriting of the SPP, Eclipse will receive a 5% commission on all funds raised from the SPP.


Does anyone have any information or past dealings with Lateral Thinking?


----------



## springhill (6 September 2012)

*Re: DUO - Dourado Resources*

*NEW TARGETS FROM GEOCHEMISTRY AT MISTLETOE*

• The Archaean greenstone geology at Mistletoe is highly prospective and 8 historical gold mines are located on the tenement
•Mistletoe shares a border with Doray Mineral’s Andy Well project which contains the Wilbur Lode, one of Australia’s highest grade gold deposits
• A geochemical sampling program at 400m x 400m spacing was completed on Mistletoe E51/1491 and 394 soil samples were collected.
• Soils were assayed for multi-element geochemistry including gold, silver, copper, lead, zinc, barium and arsenic at SGS Laboratory, Perth.
• Results when plotted indicate that there are several coincident geochemical anomalies and a first stage RAB program of about 8,880 metres is planned to investigate the origin of these identified anomalies


----------



## springhill (30 October 2012)

*Re: DUO - Dourado Resources*

DUO has been on a nice run lately as seen in the chart below.
The oppies have been performing even better with a jump from 0.4c on Oct 17th, to a 5 month high of 2.1c today.

I haven't kept on eye on them lately, so can't comment on a reason for the recent price hike.

There is a RM Research Report from Sept 26th here.
http://www.rmresearch.com.au/wp-content/uploads/RM-Research-DUO-201209262.pdf


----------



## So_Cynical (9 November 2015)

*Re: DUO - Dourado Resources*

DUO is yet another backdoor listing for a tech company, Canadian based Zyber secure mobile systems has a file sharing system that promises to provide a far greater level of security than the industry incumbents currently have, everything is encrypted and not stored locally when viewed remotely etc. 

Lots of potential however the DUO sp has been trending lower over the last 2 months since the post announcement peak, however the daily volume has a very low $ value, no serious selling one would think, anyway DUO is cashed up with no debt and moving towards the takeover and 5 for 1 consolidation.

Picked up $1100 worth today at 0.008 as i figured i would never get filled at 0.007  below is a presentation....compelling at the price i thought.

http://www.dourado.com.au/investor-...zyber-presentation-2-september-2015/file.html

EDIT: i forgot about Clay Epstein, former BOA VP and 30 year encryption expert taking on the CEO gig after the takeover...important hey.


----------



## System (22 February 2016)

On February 22nd, 2016, Dourado Resources Limited (DUO) changed its name and ASX code to Zyber Holdings Limited (ZYB).


----------



## So_Cynical (1 March 2016)

Investor Presentation out today.

http://www.dourado.com.au/investor-information/418-zyber-presentation-1-march-2016/file.html

On the SP front all is well with the price holding up as the R/O and 1 for 5 consolidation dust settles.


----------



## greggles (17 November 2017)

Zyber Holdings up 43.75% today on no news. They got a speeding ticket from the ASX and replied with "as outlined in the Quarterly Activities Report released to the market on 31 October 2017, the Company continues to review new commercial opportunities both within the cyber security space and in other sectors, with a view to ensuring the best outcome possible for all shareholders."

Anyone know what's up with this one?


----------



## So_Cynical (18 November 2017)

greggles said:


> Zyber Holdings up 43.75% today on no news.




Back to the March 2017 share price, perhaps just a bit of up and down, they have nothing really, though i have noticed that a few of these R/T stocks from 2014/15 have started to come good.


----------



## 56gsa (18 January 2018)

greggles said:


> Zyber Holdings up 43.75% today on no news. They got a speeding ticket from the ASX and replied with "as outlined in the Quarterly Activities Report released to the market on 31 October 2017, the Company continues to review new commercial opportunities both within the cyber security space and in other sectors, with a view to ensuring the best outcome possible for all shareholders."
> 
> Anyone know what's up with this one?




Just started looking at this one too ... given the cyber security focus I was wondering if they are going to make a play in the blockchain world?


----------



## 56gsa (18 January 2018)

Bit of an arbitrage opportunity with ZYB and the options atm?

ZYB trading at 4.0
ZYBOA at 2.3

But options are 1.2 cents (ex Oct-19) ... there was an overhang of sells which kept them down and so now not tracking the SP .. or are people assuming they are 2.0 cents?


----------



## greggles (23 January 2018)

So_Cynical said:


> Back to the March 2017 share price, perhaps just a bit of up and down, they have nothing really, though i have noticed that a few of these R/T stocks from 2014/15 have started to come good.



What goes up, must come down. And in the case of Zyber Holdings, it has come down hard and quick. After a big sell-off over the last couple of days ZYB is now back to where it was at the start of the month. 

A timely reminder of how risky some of these small caps can be.


----------



## greggles (31 January 2018)

Zyber Holdings down 21.74% today and struggling after releasing their Quarterly Activities Report which didn't generate much excitement. ZYB burned $157,000 in the last quarter, leaving the company with $1.41 million cash in the bank.

More interestingly, there was no news about deals or revenue in the report, just some very basic information about the work done on the Zyber platform. Confidence appears to be dissipating rapidly and the share price has now fallen to 1.8c.


----------



## tech/a (31 January 2018)

Commentary

Do you trade?


----------



## greggles (31 January 2018)

tech/a said:


> Commentary
> 
> Do you trade?




I'm holding a couple of stocks, but I have a very large watchlist and I like to update people on small cap activity. I look for emerging stocks with good growth prospects that I can hold for a month to three months.


----------



## tech/a (31 January 2018)

I see some good charts you find.
But like this one you seem to find them and not pull the trigger.
There was over 300 % in this trade from the time you first posted in 
November.
Enjoy the ones you find


----------



## greggles (31 January 2018)

tech/a said:


> I see some good charts you find.
> But like this one you seem to find them and not pull the trigger.
> There was over 300 % in this trade from the time you first posted in
> November.
> Enjoy the ones you find



I wish I had more capital to play with. I'm trying to build my confidence by identifying stocks with potential even though I don't have the money to put into the market at the moment. 

I'm going to start entering the stock ripping competition for a bit of fun. The month time frame is a good one for me, so maybe I'll do OK.


----------



## tech/a (31 January 2018)

Well your bound to do better 
Than last


----------



## greggles (19 March 2018)

Zyber Holdings dumped today after being re-instated to official quotation after a month long suspension. The reason for the trading halt, which was a potential investment in an unnamed private company, will not be proceeding. 

ZYB also announced they have been given approval to dual list on the Frankfurt Stock Exchange. No idea why the company thought this was necessary or even desirable, given that the company is not very well known.

Share price down 26.92% to 1.9c so far today. A disappointing result for holders.


----------



## greggles (5 October 2018)

ZYB showing some life in the last few trading sessions. Volume is up as well.

I realize this article is six months old now, but could recent share price movements be related to Blockchain speculation?


----------



## barney (6 October 2018)

greggles said:


> ZYB showing some life in the last few trading sessions. Volume is up as well.
> 
> I realize this article is six months old now, but could recent share price movements be related to Blockchain speculation?




Not sure what to make of this Company …. They seem to have some internal issues for whatever reasons.  

Lots of Board turnover and now one of the Directors is demanding payment of $50K and has not been to half of the recent Board meetings ….. too many red flags for me


Copied from their last Annual Report ……  (My *BOLD* added)

_SIGNIFICANT CHANGES IN STATE OF AFFAIRS _
_
- On 4 September 2017 *Mr Geoffrey Gander was appointed* as a Non-Executive Chairman after the *resignation of Mr Jason Tomkinson. *

- On 2 October 2017 Mr Scott Mison was appointed as a Non-Executive Director and Company Secretary after *the resignation of Mr Paul Callander* as a Director and *Elizabeth Hunt resigned* as Company Secretary. 

- On 22 January 2018 Mr Bernard Crawford was appointed as a Non-Executive director after the *resignation of Mr Peter Wall.* 

- On 21 February 2018 Mr George Hatzipapas was appointed as an Executive Director and *Mr Bernard Crawford resigned. *

- On 15 May 2018 Mr George Calliianiotis joined the Board as a Non-Executive Director. 

- On 22 May 2018 *Mr Geoff Gander tendered his resignation* as Non-Executive Director. _


----------

